# Garantie New Ipad



## Vladimok (21 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,

Je souhaite acheter un iPad 3 32 Go à la fnac.

Que pensez-vous de la garantie fnac sécurité ?

Merci


----------



## Gwen (22 Avril 2012)

Comme toutes les garanties. C'est très beau sur le papier, mais quand on en a besoin, ils trouvent toujours une astuce pour dire que c'est hors garantie.

Donc, oui, c'est bien, mais il faut bien relire son contrat avant de déclarer sa panne, casse ou perte.


----------



## Vladimok (22 Avril 2012)

oui je sais, il y a toujours une petite caché dans le bas.
Mais cela vaut-il le coup pour un iPAd ?


----------



## Gwen (22 Avril 2012)

Moi, je n'ai jamais pris de garantie. Je suis assez soigneux sans être parano. Je ne crains pas les rayures à la coque, mais prends soin de l'écran en le protégeant.

Si j'avais acheté une assurance, je n'en aurais jamais eu besoin. La seule fois où j'ai eu une assurance, c'était pour le iPhone de ma femme et là, sans raison apparente la panne n'était pas prise en compte dans le contrat. Pas d'autre explication.

Moi, je ne prendrais pas d'assurance, au moins, tu sais ce que tu gagnes.

Pour un iPad, qui n'est pas amené à être manipulé comme pourrait être un iPhone, je pense qu'il y a moins de risque de casse. Mais bon, encore une fois, cela dépend. Je connais une personne qui s'est assise sur son iPad. Écran LCD pété. Il a fallu le remplacer. Coût 100&#8364;.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (29 Avril 2012)

Il est connu que ce genre d'assurances est réservée aux gogos qui veulent se faire plumer.... Sans aucun intérêt...


----------



## Vladimok (29 Avril 2012)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Il est connu que ce genre d'assurances est réservée aux gogos qui veulent se faire plumer.... Sans aucun intérêt...



Sans être ni pour, ni contre, en développé, pourquoi ?


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (29 Avril 2012)

Pour faire simple, il y a eu un reportage sur ce type d'assurance sur capital il y a peu... En caméra cachée, un journaliste suivait une formation de vendeur...

Cette assurance, c'est là-dessus que les vendeurs se font leur marge.... C'est sous-traité à des sociétés extérieures, qui vendent ces assurances à darty, FNAC etc. Pour quelques euros. Les grandes enseignes te revendent ça une fortune... Le vendeur à une com et fera tout pour te la vendre (lors de mon achat de TV LCD, le vendeur a été jusqu'à me dire que la TV que je souhaitais acheter n'était pas fiable au-delà de 2 ans... Je lui ai répondu que je ne souhaitais pas acheter une TV que je savais défectueuse des le début...et du coup je suis parti acheter chez le concurrent...). C'est une poule aux &#339;ufs d'or pour eux ces extensions de garantie...


Le problème surtout c'est que ces assurances sont faites pour ne jamais être applicables: elles ne couvrent pas la casse, ne couvrent pas les pièces d'usures.... Ce ne sont que des extensions de garantie... Une garantie ne couvre qu'un vice caché, chose difficile à prouver en cas de panne.... De plus, ces extensions de garanties, une fois que tu calcules leur coût de revient, sont souvent plus chères que la majorité des pannes à réparer...


Un iPad, ça ne tombe pas en panne (ou très rarement). De pus, en cas de panne avérer, il suffit d'aller à un genius bar. Le genius te changera ton iPad gratuitement si c'est un défaut connu Apple. Dans le cas contraire, il te fera un devis, mais en général ils sont très arrangeants.


----------



## Gwen (29 Avril 2012)

Je n'aurais pas dit mieux.

En plus, même si ton assurance couvre le problème survenu, il suffit d'une mauvaise formulation pour ne pas prendre le produit en garantie. En plus, la plupart du temps, l'assureur annonce ne pas prendre l'appareil en garantie et fera tout pour te dissuader. Au final, c'est à celui qui craquera en premier. Sachant que l'assureur, c'est son boulot, il peut y passer ses journées.


----------

